# Battery won't charge on craftsman DLT2000



## cc-scott (Aug 29, 2010)

Old battery won't start the engine (cranks but too weak). I got a new battery and it worked fine for a short while. Recently it started to show signs of a very weak battery. Eventually, it is totally dead. I can still jump start it and it will last a little while after disconnecting from my car battery, but then still dies. The longer I connect my car battery to it, the longer it lasts after disconnecting. Seems like my car was able to charge the mower battery (but not the mower itself). Could anyone let me know where should I start looking? (alternator?)
It is a 20HP, electric start, automatic transmission, Here is the model # 917.272247
Thank you!


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Make sure there is no corrosion on the battery terminals and all other connections coming from battery. Next check your wire from engine to solenoid. Should be a small wire on the battery side of it. With the engine running check your voltage of that wire while its unhooked.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

First thing, you need to fully charge your battery, then with the engine running, test the output of the alternator. Unplug the alternator from the voltage regulator. With the engine running full speed (aprox 3600 rm) you should get 28 volts or more AC from the alternator. If this checks then plug the alternator back into the regulator and test the output for 13.8 to 14.7 volts DC to the battery. 

If your not getting 28 volts AC or higher from the Alternator, then you need to replace the alternator. If you have proper AC voltage from the alternator, but do not get sufficient DC voltage from the regulator, the replace the regulator. 

Best of Luck.... :thumbsup: 

You can download a service manual for your engine at:
www.kohlerplus.com 
you can enter the site as a guest.


----------



## cc-scott (Aug 29, 2010)

Finally got to work on it. It turned out to be a loose connection to the regulator. I can see sparks coming from it when pressing it. Simple cleaning and refitting fixed the problem.
Thanks for your detailed instruction 30yearTech.


----------

